# Gig Workers May Not Qualify for Beefed Up Unemployment



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The reason a lot of the states are telling gig workers to hold off on filing is because they are waiting for instructions from the federal government as to what documents we will need to provide to determine our payout. Makes sense. According to CNN the States are going to accept a lot of different kinds of records. However, getting to that point is going to be our biggest problem. If you did not pay federal taxes or or don't have pay stubs, you are not going to be able to even apply. Pay stub shouldn't be an issue. However how many drivers paid federal taxes?















https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/30/her...eefed-up-coronavirus-unemployment-relief.html


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> The reason a lot of the states are telling gig workers to hold off on filing is because they are waiting for instructions from the federal government as to what documents we will need to provide to determine our payout. Makes sense. According to CNN the States are going to accept a lot of different kinds of records. However, getting to that point is going to be our biggest problem. If you did not pay federal taxes or or don't have pay stubs, you are not going to be able to even apply. Pay stub shouldn't be an issue. However how many drivers paid federal taxes?
> 
> View attachment 441410
> View attachment 441411
> ...


I know a lot of drivers that brag about not paying taxes. It's a gamble.
OTOH, many driver's pay quarterly taxes or save a percentage of their earnings to take the edge off what they know may come.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't think that guy necessarily meant you needed to have ALL the stuff perfectly in order, more that if you had NONE of it in order you're probably screwed. 

A for instance might be a graphic artist that does contract work. They make $50K a year doing one off projects for people... Never enough to get 1099ed... And they pay no federal taxes on any of it. They can't prove anything, so they'd be screwed.

RS drivers have 1099s, other pay info from the apps/back end, and hopefully state/federal tax returns. I imagine between one or more of those sources of data, most states will approve stuff. You gotta keep in mind they're tripping over themselves to throw money at people right now because they don't want things to completely fall apart... You have 300K people literally starving with zero cash coming through the door in a city like NYC, Chicago, or LA and all of a sudden you might end up with rioting on your hands! They don't want that!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ballard_Driver said:


> I don't think that guy necessarily meant you needed to have ALL the stuff perfectly in order, more that if you had NONE of it in order you're probably screwed.


Right but he specifically said if you did not pay federal taxes, you will not be able to apply. I paid and I'm not worried but this might be the hang up for most drivers


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

As I was channel surfing. I saw Bernie Sanders on The View yesterday, He spoke about the stimulus package that includes unemployment for gig workers. 

And he specifically said Uber drivers are eligible for this new unemployment program that has never occurred before.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Right but he specifically said if you did not pay federal taxes, you will not be able to apply. I paid and I'm not worried but this might be the hang up for most drivers


That's my point, I don't think he was saying you needed to have ALL those things. It was a list of potential problems, but if you have some of that info you should be okay. People don't always speak in perfectly precise ways, but reading between the lines that's what I got out of that sentence.


----------



## steveNYC (Aug 20, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I paid and I'm not worried but this might be the hang up for most drivers


So you think this article is talking about people who filed taxes in 2018, had a federal tax bill and decided not to pay it? You think most Uber drivers don't pay their tax bill? And i reference 2018 because 2019 taxes arent even due until July (the deadline was extended).


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

steveNYC said:


> So you think this article is talking about people who filed taxes in 2018, had a federal tax bill and decided not to pay it? You think most Uber drivers don't pay their tax bill? And i reference 2018 because 2019 taxes arent even due until July (the deadline was extended).


No, he is talking about the practice of the standard mileage deduction, which in many states where the pay is lower (.60/mi) means that drivers who "made money" don't have any tax liability.

I paid federal taxes, but I get paid .80/mi. If I was in a lower paying market, I might not have had to pay taxes.

Alot of drivers brag that they "fudged their numbers" so that they didn't have to pay taxes. All they have to do is claim that they drove more miles than they actually did.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow I read CNN, Bernie Sanders, The View.... I will have nightmares now


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

steveNYC said:


> So you think this article is talking about people who filed taxes in 2018, had a federal tax bill and decided not to pay it? You think most Uber drivers don't pay their tax bill? And i reference 2018 because 2019 taxes arent even due until July (the deadline was extended).


THAT'S what you got from my post? &#128580; No that's NOT what I think but thanks for playing.



OldBay said:


> No, he is talking about the practice of the standard mileage deduction, which in many states where the pay is lower (.60/mi) means that drivers who "made money" don't have any tax liability.
> 
> I paid federal taxes, but I get paid .80/mi. If I was in a lower paying market, I might not have had to pay taxes.
> 
> Alot of drivers brag that they "fudged their numbers" so that they didn't have to pay taxes. All they have to do is claim that they drove more miles than they actually did.


Exactly! I hear drivers all the time saying they didn't have to pay taxes. In fact they would laugh at me and say I must be doing something wrong if I owe LOL

My concern is, what exactly do they mean when they say drivers who do not pay federal taxes cannot apply? are they saying only drivers who actually owe money at the end of the year can apply or are they saying only drivers who file the taxes can apply? The latter would imply there's a high number of drivers who don't file taxes . . .


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

I was denied for not having any wages, due to deductions on my tax return. Most Uber drivers wind up in that situation because we make about as much per mile as the mileage deduction. I'm appealing but it seems I'm, and many others will be screwed


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> The reason a lot of the states are telling gig workers to hold off on filing is because they are waiting for instructions from the federal government as to what documents we will need to provide to determine our payout. Makes sense. According to CNN the States are going to accept a lot of different kinds of records. However, getting to that point is going to be our biggest problem. If you did not pay federal taxes or or don't have pay stubs, you are not going to be able to even apply. Pay stub shouldn't be an issue. However how many drivers paid federal taxes?
> 
> View attachment 441410
> View attachment 441411
> ...


You do not qualify for unemployment!!! Only if you get the virus. There is work and you can't quit and collect


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Carblar said:


> I was denied for not having any wages, due to deductions on my tax return. Most Uber drivers wind up in that situation because we make about as much per mile as the mileage deduction. I'm appealing but it seems I'm, and many others will be screwed


Ugh so were you a wash on your taxes? You didn't owe or get a refund?



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You do not qualify for unemployment!!! Only if you get the virus. There is work and you can't quit and collect


OMG here we go again. Yes you can and I'm not going to argue with you about it anymore. I'm not the one that's quitting to collect. I'm working my ass off right now just to keep a roof over my head. so take your BS somewhere else


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

To those who say they were denied unemployment, you need to look at the Disaster Unemployment Assistance for your state.

https://www.benefits.gov/help/faq/Coronavirus-resources









https://www.benefits.gov/benefit/597


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OldBay said:


> No, he is talking about the practice of the standard mileage deduction, which in many states where the pay is lower (.60/mi) means that drivers who "made money" don't have any tax liability.
> 
> I paid federal taxes, but I get paid .80/mi. If I was in a lower paying market, I might not have had to pay taxes.
> 
> Alot of drivers brag that they "fudged their numbers" so that they didn't have to pay taxes. All they have to do is claim that they drove more miles than they actually did.


How do you know he is talking about that?



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You do not qualify for unemployment!!! Only if you get the virus. There is work and you can't quit and collect


It's a disaster. Stop it.



Carblar said:


> I was denied for not having any wages, due to deductions on my tax return. Most Uber drivers wind up in that situation because we make about as much per mile as the mileage deduction. I'm appealing but it seems I'm, and many others will be screwed


Which state are you in?

Never mind, I see it is likely Georgia. Wow, that is some BS. We are being punished for taking a valid deduction. You should still be eligible for the $600 a week at least but of course this agencies are greedy and hateful of workers.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Basically, the article says if you don't have documentation to the effect you worked for Uber/Lyft, you will likely be ineligible. Meaning, if you just took the rideshare money and didn't file a tax return showing your actual documented income from rideshare, then the government has no way knowing if you were truly employed as a gig worker.

If your gross income minus qualifying deductions means you owe the government $ -500, you still paid taxes. It was just a negative amount, which gets refunded to you under the tax code.

If you completely failed to report your gross income from ride share, that means you didn't pay taxes on it...because it was never calculated as taxable income by the federal government. Ergo, such income never existed on paper.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

I just read the whole bill and we are definitely not getting paid unless Uber shuts off completely. Considering Uber is still online, we are not going to receive any benefits. Sorry guys! I know you were hoping for a win but not with this situation


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I just read the whole bill and we are definitely not getting paid unless Uber shuts off completely. Considering Uber is still online, we are not going to receive any benefits. Sorry guys! I know you were hoping for a win but not with this situation


Please stop spreading incorrect information.

We don't qualify under traditional unemployment. We quality under Disaster Unemployment, which is a special federal program.

The information is on my link below.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/disaster-unemployment-benefits-for-gig-workers.390687/


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Please stop spreading incorrect information.
> 
> We don't qualify under traditional unemployment. We quality under Disaster Unemployment, which is a special federal program.
> 
> ...


No, we won't qualify for that either because that funded is extremely limited compared to traditional unemployment. 98% of Uber drivers will not qualify for this because the money will run out. It's right there printed on the bill. Again, The disaster fund is EXTREMELY limited


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Basically, the article says if you don't have documentation to the effect you worked for Uber/Lyft, you will likely be ineligible. Meaning, if you just took the rideshare money and didn't file a tax return showing your actual documented income from rideshare, then the government has no way knowing if you were truly employed as a gig worker.
> 
> If your gross income minus qualifying deductions means you owe the government $ -500, you still paid taxes. It was just a negative amount, which gets refunded to you under the tax code.
> 
> If you completely failed to report your gross income from ride share, that means you didn't pay taxes on it...because it was never calculated as taxable income by the federal government. Ergo, such income never existed on paper.


I hope you are right but one driver here from Georgia was already denied because they did not have "wages" * https://uberpeople.net/threads/gig-...or-beefed-up-unemployment.390629/post-6080187 ). I read in Florida the minimum is $3,xxx in wages to qualify. If we made $30,000 but took the standard mileage deduction of 60,000 miles then it would appear as if we made $0.

Yes, they SHOULD handle it as you say but this is the government.... What a kick in the pants to be denied because you technically didn't make any money!!



maxroyalty1 said:


> No, we won't qualify for that either because that funded is extremely limited compared to traditional unemployment. 98% of Uber drivers will not qualify for this because the money will run out. It's right there printed on the bill. Again, The disaster fund is EXTREMELY limited


Can you provide a source for this or a quote?


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I hope you are right but one driver here from Georgia was already denied because they did not have "wages". I read in Florida the minimum is $3,xxx in wages to qualify. If we made $30,000 but took the standard mileage deduction of 60,000 miles then it would appear as if we made $0.
> 
> Yes, they SHOULD handle it as you say but this is the government.... What a kick in the pants to be denied because you technically didn't make any money!!
> 
> ...


Yes read the whole bill. I spent two days reading that thing for hope. Government is giving us anything.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Yes read the whole bill. I spent two days reading that thing for hope. Government is giving us anything.


Can you provide a relevant quote from it or at least more info on the wording?


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Can you provide a relevant quote from it or at least more info on the wording?


Yea I have to go back to bill and skim through it once more to get the wording. No problem. Best thing to do at this point is to file for welfare - not unemployment. DRIVERS FILE FOR WELFARE FOOD STAMPS AND MEDICARE ASAP YOU WILL BE GETTING ANY "BAILOUT MONEY" FROM THE GOVERNMENT. WELFARE APPLICATIONS ONLY.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

One thing I also question:

Does this bill 100% for sure grant compensation for drivers who technically still drive but are receiving radically less business due to the crisis?

For instance say I usually make $150 a day. Now if I work 8 hours say I gross $20. Are they still paying us the $600 in that case even if we aren't technically unemployed?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You do not qualify for unemployment!!! Only if you get the virus. There is work and you can't quit and collect


*Stop lying! You know you are lying and still continue with your lies. *


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> One thing I also question:
> 
> Does this bill 100% for sure grant compensation for drivers who technically still drive but are receiving radically less business due to the crisis?
> 
> For instance say I usually make $150 a day. Now if I work 8 hours say I gross $20. Are they still paying us the $600 in that case even if we aren't technically unemployed?


Traditional UI has a provision to pro-rate starting at a certain income level.

It's likely the language is re-used.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> RS drivers have 1099s, other pay info from the apps/back end, and hopefully state/federal tax returns. I imagine between one or more of those sources of data, most states will approve stuff. You gotta keep in mind they're tripping over themselves to throw money at people right now because they don't want things to completely fall apart... You have 300K people literally starving with zero cash coming through the door in a city like NYC, Chicago, or LA and all of a sudden you might end up with rioting on your hands! They don't want that!


People won't riot until they're really hungry or angry. Right now they're just bewildered and figuring out their next move, hoping the government actually does stabilize the situation. The law enforcement system / national guard is still too strong, people know that if they went outside and started problems, they'd be neutralized fast. People will eat wild animals like China does before people get violent.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You do not qualify for unemployment!!! Only if you get the virus. There is work and you can't quit and collect


Pretty much. This unemployment thing for Uber drivers should've never been pushed by the media; it was irresponsible of them. I said a while ago that the way this will go in the real world is a.) you call unemployment, b.) they call Uber (or they don't), c.) someone says "you can do uber eats". If you're on Lyft, now Lyft switched to grocery delivery, specifically to avoid this unemployment payment they'd owe, specifically so they could avoid this unemployment liability to the gov, so they could tell them "there's work."

The "lack of work" viable excuse for getting unemployment goes out the window then because Uber and Lyft will tell the states "plenty of work on eats / delivery, as well as them still being essential transit for nurses, sick people going to hospitals, etc."

Now you have the grocery delivery gig workers striking, you have amazon warehouse workers striking, these people who are being called "essential" but they're still getting nickle-dimed with terrible pay, no hazard pay, etc. At least nurses make decent money and full benefits. These people being told to work for exploitative employers for the same rates in the middle of this without some hazard bonus, so these shareholders can brag "we did good still" is absurd.

Hate to burst people's bubble, but while a few might've got through, don't expect us en masse to get through and get anything. I'm already seeing people on the NYS unemployment facebook group complaining they're "part time and got denied because I didn't make enough," people who are contractors getting denied because "the rules aren't in place yet," people getting roped around in a thousand different ways.

And that roping around is what the government is good at. People are going on a while now with no income or reduced income, and they have bills, they have to buy food, they're getting angry sitting in their house focused on these anxiety-inducing issues.

I wouldn't be surprised if it eventually turns into something that looks like the Ferguson/Baltimore riots did.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Sepelion said:


> People won't riot until they're really hungry or angry. Right now they're just bewildered and figuring out their next move, hoping the government actually does stabilize the situation. The law enforcement system / national guard is still too strong, people know that if they went outside and started problems, they'd be neutralized fast. People will eat wild animals like China does before people get violent.
> 
> 
> Pretty much. This unemployment thing for Uber drivers should've never been pushed by the media; it was irresponsible of them. I said a while ago that the way this will go in the real world is a.) you call unemployment, b.) they call Uber (or they don't), c.) someone says "you can do uber eats". If you're on Lyft, now Lyft switched to grocery delivery, specifically to avoid this unemployment payment they'd owe, specifically so they could avoid this unemployment liability to the gov, so they could tell them "there's work."
> ...


I'm going to go ahead and give you a like because it is a valid possibility and you explained yourself very well.

I think we should be compensated something due to the tremendous loss of business. BUT I think you do have a point. I never did an (Uber Ch)EATS order in my life and had them take it off my account. Well today I just called them and asked them to put it back on. I really don't trust that the state and federal government is going to give me any unemployment. It really sucks but it is what it is. Oh I'm still going to apply and be honest but....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> *Stop lying! You know you are lying and still continue with your lies. *


He's not the only one on the thread. I posted the Disaster Unemployment Benefits that full-time drivers would qualify under, but people want to keep saying we don't qualify. That's false.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm going to go ahead and give you a like because it is a valid possibility and you explained yourself very well.
> 
> I think we should be compensated something due to the tremendous loss of business. BUT I think you do have a point. I never did an (Uber Ch)EATS order in my life and had them take it off my account. Well today I just called them and asked them to put it back on. I really don't trust that the state and federal government is going to give me any unemployment. It really sucks but it is what it is. Oh I'm still going to apply and be honest but....


I'm not disagreeing. A fair and just system would say "this person was never a food delivery driver, they were primarily a taxi-style driver who transported people, and that is the work that qualifies for 'lack of work' clause in this unemployment scenario, and Uber/Lyft are now exploiting this by telling people to switch to a job they didn't do."

But that's not how it will work. This is no coincidence that Uber emailed/notified drivers to switch to eats, and Lyft partnered with Amazon for delivery. Your "employer" (even if they push through that these companies are employers, which in this case will now work against you because your employer now has other work for you) has an excuse to give unemployment, to pass on to you. *Unemployment isn't a free lunch, they'll tell you "you would've had to seek work anyways, and now you don't have to, because the employer you had already told us they have work for you, and you registered for unemployment as able-bodied ready to seek work" -- which you have to do if any of you actually signed up for it, it asks if you're ready to seek work and able-bodied.*

Plus there's this whole mess of Uber/Lyft driving aren't offline and them being able to judge what you can actually make per hour is impossible, because you might one morning have a dash of nurses going to a hospital that you somehow get pinged, and then some days you get 1 ping sitting online for hours.

This is all stupid. Have fun with it. My honest advice: try for unemployment, make a ruckus to news outlets, but don't count on any help at all, because companies and the state are not your friends, they don't care about you. Uber/Lyft care about you only as much as they can exploit you for profit, and the state only cares about you as much as you don't organize a riot.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Sepelion said:


> I'm not disagreeing. A fair and just system would say "this person was never a food delivery driver, they were primarily a taxi-style driver who transported people, and that is the work that qualifies for 'lack of work' clause in this unemployment scenario, and Uber/Lyft are now exploiting this by telling people to switch to a job they didn't do."
> 
> But that's not how it will work. This is no coincidence that Uber emailed/notified drivers to switch to eats, and Lyft partnered with Amazon for delivery. Your "employer" (even if they push through that these companies are employers, which in this case will now work against you because your employer now has other work for you) has an excuse.


Honestly I'm not so much worried about Uber as much as I am my state's Unemployment administration. They are extremely hostile to applicants.

You are basically telling us what we don't want to hear but I feel the odds are high enough that you might be right.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Honestly I'm not so much worried about Uber as much as I am my state's Unemployment administration. They are extremely hostile to applicants.


Of course. Have you ever gone into a state-employee office? People who try for state jobs are the most pathetic "professionals." They go to college for a sociology degree, bullshit their way through multiple choice tests of which a teacher gives them study guides with the answers beforehand, party and drink and do stupid shit, then at the end of four years put on some suit or pantsuit and cut their hair and say "I'm a professional."

NYS Unemployment just has a busy signal for two weeks, and if you get through, it just says "call back later." Right now it's an office full of people who are telling a manager "I'm specialized in multiple choice, I can't do this shit!" and the manager is then going to their manager saying "I'm specialized in multiple choice, I can't do this shit," and their multiple choice specialist manager is then calling Cuomo and he's just texting back a pic of his nipple rings.

Funny how the honest people who did pay their taxes are still going to get zero in this situation, part-time nickle-dimed suckers who still had a tax bill, now being fked around. LMAO. America was built on slaves, and is still built on slaves.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

It would have been a whole lot easier to collect unemployment if Uber and Lyft had paid into unemployment like 99.9% of the other companies have to do for their workers. Unemployment premiums are cheap. Less than $100 an employee per year.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

You simply have to show you filed your taxes under RS driver or Self employed or sole proprietorships. Even if you did or did not pay taxes. It says on one part of my tax returns. Uber/Lyft driver


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Meaning, if you just took the rideshare money and didn't file a tax return showing your actual documented income from rideshare, then the government has no way knowing if you were truly employed as a gig worker.


Uber and Lyft have to turn in documentation as well and trust me they're turning it in. They're not trying to pay more than they have to because of us drivers. If they didn't submit tax paperwork on their end, do you have any idea how much that would cost them. The IRS knows you drive for them!



touberornottouber said:


> One thing I also question:
> 
> Does this bill 100% for sure grant compensation for drivers who technically still drive but are receiving radically less business due to the crisis?
> 
> For instance say I usually make $150 a day. Now if I work 8 hours say I gross $20. Are they still paying us the $600 in that case even if we aren't technically unemployed?


Yes, this does not operate the same way as traditional unemployment . it was set up specifically for independent contractors and gig economy workers. They know we are never technically employed or unemployed since we're independent contractors. It was created knowing these specific jobs are going to be severely impacted because of the Coronavirus and the bill is Coronavirus specified



Sepelion said:


> a.) you call unemployment, b.) they call Uber (or they don't), c.) someone says "you can do uber eats". If you're on Lyft, now Lyft switched to grocery delivery, specifically to avoid this unemployment payment they'd owe, specifically so they could avoid this unemployment liability to the gov, so they could tell them "there's work."
> 
> The "lack of work" viable excuse for getting unemployment goes out the window then because Uber and Lyft will tell the states "plenty of work on eats / delivery,


Have you even read the bill? This temporary unemployment for Gig workers and independent contractors operates in no way the same way regular unemployment operates. It doesn't matter if there's other work out there or not. Uber and Lyft have nothing to do with it. They can't approve or deny us. In fact they can't even fight it. There's no denying food delivery and driving has taken a big hit there's no way it can occupy all of us at the same level of income we were making. Although I'm starting to think they should mandate us to work a certain number of hours because all of these crybabies on here that are refusing to even try to work yet sit on here and whine about the unemployment not being set up yet, is absolutely astonishing to me. I don't get it. This was not an expected thing. What were they all going to do had this not got passed? Even more amusing to me is they actually thought they can apply the minute the bill was signed! What world did you all grow up in? I know instant gratification is a real problem nowadays but good Lord use some common sense



Sepelion said:


> . I'm already seeing people on the NYS unemployment facebook group complaining they're "part time and got denied because I Coronavirus
> enough," people who are contractors getting denied because "the rules aren't in place yet," people getting roped around in a thousand different ways.


Exactly! rules are not in place yet and Most states are telling people not to apply yet. This systems are not ready but there's some bozos out there telling people to apply, because they know more than the state apparently, and these people are getting denied. I don't know why they're whining about it because they know they should not be applying but they don't listen. The part-timers that are applying and getting denied, same thing. Under traditional unemployment you don't qualify. That's the only system in place right now so you will be denied. It's not rocket science guys


Bob Reynolds said:


> It would have been a whole lot easier to collect unemployment if Uber and Lyft had paid into unemployment like 99.9% of the other companies have to do for their workers. Unemployment premiums are cheap. Less than $100 an employee per year


We're not employees though. Who else pays unemployment taxes on non-employees ? 1.5 million drivers in the United States. You do the math. We can't even get our cancellation fees half the time and you want them to pay unemployment taxes on non-employees? Come on


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

It's very simple to fix this - file a Schedule C with your tax return for 2019 - and if you have already filed, file an amended return including the schedule. Anyone, even with cash income, can do this.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

There are people posting screenshots of getting regular unemployment + the $600/week approved already.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I file but I don’t pay taxes because, with deductions I operate at a loss. I thought all drivers rolled like this. So I don’t get no gubmint money?


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

You should be fine if you don't pay taxes. You'll get paid.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> One thing I also question:
> 
> Does this bill 100% for sure grant compensation for drivers who technically still drive but are receiving radically less business due to the crisis?
> 
> For instance say I usually make $150 a day. Now if I work 8 hours say I gross $20. Are they still paying us the $600 in that case even if we aren't technically unemployed?


No.



kc ub'ing! said:


> I file but I don't pay taxes because, with deductions I operate at a loss. I thought all drivers rolled like this. So I don't get no gubmint money?


If you file, you will get something.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> If you file, you will get something.


Awesome! I feel much better! I usually assume you're wrong but on this, I'll consider you an in the know genius! Thx!


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

after filing claim, don't forget to update your resume on caljobs.ca.gov
your claim could be delayed until you do this.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I just read the whole bill and we are definitely not getting paid unless Uber shuts off completely. Considering Uber is still online, we are not going to receive any benefits. Sorry guys! I know you were hoping for a win but not with this situation





maxroyalty1 said:


> No, we won't qualify for that either because that funded is extremely limited compared to traditional unemployment. 98% of Uber drivers will not qualify for this because the money will run out. It's right there printed on the bill. Again, The disaster fund is EXTREMELY limited





argyowl said:


> There are people posting screenshots of getting regular unemployment + the $600/week approved already.


Links people. Links.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I file but I don't pay taxes because, with deductions I operate at a loss. I thought all drivers rolled like this. So I don't get no gubmint money?


That's what I'm trying to figure out. I'm not quite sure on the wording. It says if you didn't pay federal taxes, you won't be able to apply. there's also a couple other things mentioned but there's no "or" or "and" used in the statement


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

LOL!

You reap what you sow. 

Brag about not contributing anything, then starve when you beg to be a leach!


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

nothing on the claim form is asking whether you have big deductions or pay additional taxes because you don't....stop with the misinformation.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Brag about not contributing anything


Who's bragging? I simply followed the rules. The anomaly of the last 3 years is the exception to my lifetime of happily paying taxes to Unca Sammy. So I invite you off my ass.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

We all have pay records. We will be ok.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Sepelion said:


> I'm not disagreeing. A fair and just system would say "this person was never a food delivery driver, they were primarily a taxi-style driver who transported people, and that is the work that qualifies for 'lack of work' clause in this unemployment scenario, and Uber/Lyft are now exploiting this by telling people to switch to a job they didn't do."
> 
> But that's not how it will work. This is no coincidence that Uber emailed/notified drivers to switch to eats, and Lyft partnered with Amazon for delivery. Your "employer" (even if they push through that these companies are employers, which in this case will now work against you because your employer now has other work for you) has an excuse to give unemployment, to pass on to you. *Unemployment isn't a free lunch, they'll tell you "you would've had to seek work anyways, and now you don't have to, because the employer you had already told us they have work for you, and you registered for unemployment as able-bodied ready to seek work" -- which you have to do if any of you actually signed up for it, it asks if you're ready to seek work and able-bodied.*
> 
> ...


I'm not sure you have actually read the CARES Act. There is definitely the ability of applying and getting unemployment in every state that signs on to the Act (and that will be every state.) It is part of the Act that individuals can "self-state" that their need is based on the current crisis. All the state unemployment office is required to do is process the apps in accordance with the Act - which REQUIRES them to give unemployment benefits to 1099 employees. What is true is that there is a potential "documentation" issue with regards to your Uber work. My suggestion is to simply use the figures from your 1099-K statement and submit a copy of that statement with your app. You do NOT need to show your 1040 w/Schedule C, etc. I have gone on UI twice and have never been asked for those documents. Remember, even regular employees only need to submit pay stubs - NOT their full amount of deductions, etc. Unemploment insurance payments are taxable, in part because it is a substitute for actual gross pay, and the remainder of your tax forms remain private and may have many other sources of income. Those are irrelevant with regard to unemployment!
Secondly, with regard to "alternative" means of income such as Uber Eats, that may well be something you could apply to for alternative income - BUT SO COULD EVERYONE ELSE ON UNEMPLOYMENT. So this is not about anyone "contacting Uber" and finding out "their employer" is offering other work (we are not employees!) This is about filing a claim based on currently available information. 
My suggestion is to use the raw figures (before any deductions) on your 1099-K. Legally and lawfully, these are the actual amounts "earned" driving for Uber, and just like any regular W-2 employee, you use the gross amount before payroll deductions as your weekly "pay". So for that reason, we should be using the 1099-K (when possible - otherwise use the yearly statement available online at your Uber account) to show income to the employment office.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Jenga said:


> I'm not sure you have actually read the CARES Act. There is definitely the ability of applying and getting unemployment in every state that signs on to the Act (and that will be every state.) It is part of the Act that individuals can "self-state" that their need is based on the current crisis. All the state unemployment office is required to do is process the apps in accordance with the Act - which REQUIRES them to give unemployment benefits to 1099 employees. What is true is that there is a potential "documentation" issue with regards to your Uber work. My suggestion is to simply use the figures from your 1099-K statement and submit a copy of that statement with your app. You do NOT need to show your 1040 w/Schedule C, etc. I have gone on UI twice and have never been asked for those documents. Remember, even regular employees only need to submit pay stubs - NOT their full amount of deductions, etc. Unemploment insurance payments are taxable, in part because it is a substitute for actual gross pay, and the remainder of your tax forms remain private and may have many other sources of income. Those are irrelevant with regard to unemployment!
> Secondly, with regard to "alternative" means of income such as Uber Eats, that may well be something you could apply to for alternative income - BUT SO COULD EVERYONE ELSE ON UNEMPLOYMENT. So this is not about anyone "contacting Uber" and finding out "their employer" is offering other work (we are not employees!) This is about filing a claim based on currently available information.
> My suggestion is to use the raw figures (before any deductions) on your 1099-K. Legally and lawfully, these are the actual amounts "earned" driving for Uber, and just like any regular W-2 employee, you use the gross amount before payroll deductions as your weekly "pay". So for that reason, we should be using the 1099-K (when possible - otherwise use the yearly statement available online at your Uber account) to show income to the employment office.


https://www.edd.ca.gov/About_EDD/pdf/news-20-09.pdf
I urge people to read the news release that EDD just posted today under PANDEMIC UNEMPLOYMENT ASSISTANCE.
in regard to your statement about UBER's 1099-K, I urge you to follow the guideline that will be provided by EDD, not someone on Uberpeople.net.

I have done alittle research in regards to GROSS earnings and UBER 1099-K gross earnings may not match EDD's definition of gross
earnings.
https://help.uber.com/driving-and-d...t?nodeId=b8333287-cd5f-44fa-8267-486a895bede9


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I hope you are right but one driver here from Georgia was already denied because they did not have "wages" * https://uberpeople.net/threads/gig-...or-beefed-up-unemployment.390629/post-6080187 ). I read in Florida the minimum is $3,xxx in wages to qualify. If we made $30,000 but took the standard mileage deduction of 60,000 miles then it would appear as if we made $0.


Many W-2 workers have wages and don't pay taxes on them. If you are someone working part-time 15 hours a week as a greeter at Wal-Mart, you are earning a wage, but your tax liability is zero dollars because you didn't surpass the personal deduction (which is $12,000 for a single person) for earned income.

Tax burden -- what the IRS determines is self-employed profit -- and gross wages earned are two separate things. Uber submits how much in gross wages you earned to the IRS. That includes their platform fees, which are 100% deductible by the driver, and network mileage, which is also deductible.

Your tax burden is not your wages. Your gross amount earned on the Uber/Lyft platform IS WAGES. Qualifying deductions are not part of your wages. They are part of your tax burden.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I wonder how they will determin the benefit amount. 1/2 your pay avg for the last 6 quarters? your pay for the last 3 months? 6 or 12 months? Will every RS driver get the same? I used to do this part time before the virus, do I get as much as full time drivers?
It seems every answer leaves even more questions.
I think it would be great for me/us ; but : some think $600 a week + as in plus, unemployment pay weekly + a 1 time $1200 bonus? Sounds more like Bernies welfare for all pitch to me. This just aint gonna happen folks. But I'd be happy to be wrong on this one, obviously for selfish reasons.
The dollar may only be worth $.33 after this tho


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

MichaelMax said:


> I wonder how they will determin the benefit amount. 1/2 your pay avg for the last 6 quarters? your pay for the last 3 months? 6 or 12 months? Will every RS driver get the same? I used to do this part time before the virus, do I get as much as full time drivers?
> It seems every answer leaves even more questions.
> I think it would be great for me/us ; but : some think $600 a week + as in plus, unemployment pay weekly + a 1 time $1200 bonus? Sounds more like Bernies welfare for all pitch to me. This just aint gonna happen folks. But I'd be happy to be wrong


I read the whole bill. We are getting $0 100%


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Who's bragging? I simply followed the rules. The anomaly of the last 3 years is the exception to my lifetime of happily paying taxes to Unca Sammy. So I invite you off my ass.


If the shoe fits


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I read the whole bill. We are getting $0 100%


There are a lot of people who got approved for the regular UI benefits + the $600/week on top posting screenshots on this forum and reddit.

Deprecated thread. Moderator, close it. It's spreading false information.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Invisible said:


> As I was channel surfing. I saw Bernie Sanders on The View yesterday, He spoke about the stimulus package that includes unemployment for gig workers.
> 
> And he specifically said Uber drivers are eligible for this new unemployment program that has never occurred before.


Gig workers are definitely eligible. The issue for many may be the fact the pay is based on the net income shown in tax filings. Most try to get that as low as possible. But, I believe there may be extra on top of the calculated pay for a few months.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> The reason a lot of the states are telling gig workers to hold off on filing is because they are waiting for instructions from the federal government as to what documents we will need to provide to determine our payout. Makes sense. According to CNN the States are going to accept a lot of different kinds of records. However, getting to that point is going to be our biggest problem. If you did not pay federal taxes or or don't have pay stubs, you are not going to be able to even apply. Pay stub shouldn't be an issue. However how many drivers paid federal taxes?
> 
> View attachment 441410
> View attachment 441411
> ...


Whoa there cowboy. Most of what your saying is true, however, UI of Hawaii request I send October 2018 thru December 2019 bank statements to calculate. IRS is setting up app for independent contractors to file, plus instructions for verification of pay. It's a tough nut, but worth the try.

Remember, you must be receiving ui to qualify for the 600 extra a week


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AuntyUber said:


> Whoa there cowboy. Most of what your saying is true, however, UI of Hawaii request I send October 2018 thru December 2019 bank statements to calculate. IRS is setting up app for independent contractors to file, plus instructions for verification of pay. It's a tough nut, but worth the try.
> 
> Remember, you must be receiving ui to qualify for the 600 extra a week


I'm confused because I never said not to try or that it's not worth it. Absolutely it's worth it and everyone should do it, if you feel you truly need it. I'm fully aware of the system needing to be implemented. In fact I'm telling other drivers to chill out and let it get implemented. so I don't know what your trying to say here.

As far as the federal portion, Each individual state is going to handle the federal aspect but you don't have to be approved for state to get the Federal portion. Not for independent contractors or gig economy workers anyways. So Hawaii has implemented the system already?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Many W-2 workers have wages and don't pay taxes on them. If you are someone working part-time 15 hours a week as a greeter at Wal-Mart, you are earning a wage, but your tax liability is zero dollars because you didn't surpass the personal deduction (which is $12,000 for a single person) for earned income.
> 
> Tax burden -- what the IRS determines is self-employed profit -- and gross wages earned are two separate things. Uber submits how much in gross wages you earned to the IRS. That includes their platform fees, which are 100% deductible by the driver, and network mileage, which is also deductible.
> 
> Your tax burden is not your wages. Your gross amount earned on the Uber/Lyft platform IS WAGES. Qualifying deductions are not part of your wages. They are part of your tax burden.


Tell it to the unemployment agencies though. The problem is the standard mileage deduction is figured on schedule C then post-credit the amount is carried over to the 1040 as your adjusted gross income. Mine was -$1,900 for 2019.



Daisey77 said:


> As far as the federal portion, Each individual state is going to handle the federal aspect but you don't have to be approved for state to get the Federal portion. Not for independent contractors or gig economy workers anyways. So Hawaii has implemented the system already?


I'm not sure if that is how it works. It could just as easily be that you only get the federal portion if first approved by the state agency. I seriously doubt the feds are just going to automatically give everyone who applies $600 a week for months on end.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

argyowl said:


> + the $600/week on top posting screenshots


how odd. I've seen no confirmation of the $600 and I have an approved ui claim for CAlif and still don't see it.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

SHalester said:


> how odd. I've seen no confirmation of the $600 and I have an approved ui claim for CAlif and still don't see it.


You're right. I've seen regular UI benefits approved but no mention of the $600/week.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

what if i paid a hefty rideshare tax for 2018 but havent yet filed my 2019 bc we got an extension? i still have my 1099 for last year from uber, and i guess i could print out my weekly income from uber for this year through march, or download the screen shots and send them over the internet?

if anyone has the current info i'd appreciate it. i've done the research before and you end up seeing all kinds of different answers from different sources.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> how odd. I've seen no confirmation of the $600 and I have an approved ui claim for CAlif and still don't see it.


I spent a long time at the Calif site late yesterday and saw that they were still waiting on how to process these claims. You must have been approved for the regular ui.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> The reason a lot of the states are telling gig workers to hold off on filing is because they are waiting for instructions from the federal government as to what documents we will need to provide to determine our payout. Makes sense. According to CNN the States are going to accept a lot of different kinds of records. However, getting to that point is going to be our biggest problem. If you did not pay federal taxes or or don't have pay stubs, you are not going to be able to even apply. Pay stub shouldn't be an issue. However how many drivers paid federal taxes?
> 
> View attachment 441410
> View attachment 441411
> ...


I'm not really sure what you (or the article) mean(s) about gig workers not paying taxes or not filing, not having proof of income etc... We have 1099s, and file taxes annually (don't you?). I have had to use my 1099s in the past to prove income for many different things. Why would this be any different? I don't see why the amount of taxes that you pay would have anything to do with it, as there are plenty of w2 employees who get their taxes back in a return because their income is not high enough to owe the IRS anything. They can collect unemployment, why would it be different with this package? If that were the case, it would effectively only give unemployment assistance to workers in higher tax brackets. It would also discriminate against people with dependents, who have a lower tax burden for the same income, based on having children to care for.



Daisey77 said:


> That's what I'm trying to figure out. I'm not quite sure on the wording. It says if you didn't pay federal taxes, you won't be able to apply. there's also a couple other things mentioned but there's no "or" or "and" used in the statement


I'm pretty sure they mean if you didn't file a tax return, you won't be able to apply. I sure hope it's not as you say.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> The reason a lot of the states are telling gig workers to hold off on filing is because they are waiting for instructions from the federal government as to what documents we will need to provide to determine our payout. Makes sense. According to CNN the States are going to accept a lot of different kinds of records. However, getting to that point is going to be our biggest problem. If you did not pay federal taxes or or don't have pay stubs, you are not going to be able to even apply. Pay stub shouldn't be an issue. However how many drivers paid federal taxes?
> 
> View attachment 441410
> View attachment 441411
> ...


My educated and experienced guess is to ignore this as dog crap. Not every journalist gets it right.



argyowl said:


> You're right. I've seen regular UI benefits approved but no mention of the $600/week.


They don't mention it but the man who signed the bill said it is in there, and up to now nobody has uttered a peep of contradiction. And you know how much they like to contradict him. Anyone who qualifies for UI for any reason gets the 600 even if they already are getting UI.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Sepelion said:


> People won't riot until they're really hungry or angry. Right now they're just bewildered and figuring out their next move, hoping the government actually does stabilize the situation. The law enforcement system / national guard is still too strong, people know that if they went outside and started problems, they'd be neutralized fast. People will eat wild animals like China does before people get violent.
> 
> 
> Pretty much. This unemployment thing for Uber drivers should've never been pushed by the media; it was irresponsible of them. I said a while ago that the way this will go in the real world is a.) you call unemployment, b.) they call Uber (or they don't), c.) someone says "you can do uber eats". If you're on Lyft, now Lyft switched to grocery delivery, specifically to avoid this unemployment payment they'd owe, specifically so they could avoid this unemployment liability to the gov, so they could tell them "there's work."
> ...


The legislation is also meant to cover people 'who's hours have been cut, or have seen an income drop'. This is not normal unemployment. We all know, none of us are 'unemployed', because we are self-employed. We are just seeing a dramatic income drop. Even with delivery, it is not going to get many of us through. I have actually been trying delivery, and I had to get bailed out by a friend to pay rent on time this month, despite being out there more than full time hours. My business is geared toward a certain clientele (Select, Lux, Lux Black), and my expenses and income (etc) reflect that. When inputting my income into a spread sheet, just from March alone, the quarter was roughly half of my usual income. In fact, my Jan and Feb were surprisingly good for the slow months, which shows just how bad March was, that my income dropped that much for the whole quarter. This is going into what is normally the busy season (April in Seattle is usually start of early tourist season, start of cruise ship season, sports come back, night life bounces back, lots of events start happening again, etc).

It doesn't take a genius to realize the pickle we are in. Yes, you could do UberEATS, but that is a MUCH smaller market, and you have a ton of drivers competing for the same money, on top of the original Eats drivers, who used to work various other markets (nightlife, events, corporate transportation, airport, commuters, conventions etc). The whole point of this act including people like us was that it was supposed to extend (temporarily) unemployment to people experiencing that very thing. That would be like someone getting laid off from a high end restaurant due to covid, and them being denied because they could technically get a job at McDonalds. Yeah... you could, but this is suppose to hold you over, so you can resume your self-employment when this passes. If I lose my car, home, etc etc etc due to not being able to pay a bunch of back payments due to much lower income, I won't be able to resume my business on the other end. That is exactly WHY they did this act... they don't want the whole economy to come crashing down on the ass end of this crisis. That would not do well for their re-election. People don't tend to vote for the people who made them homeless and jobless in a depressed economy.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

K-pax said:


> The legislation is also meant to cover people 'who's hours have been cut, or have seen an income drop'. This is not normal unemployment. We all know, none of us are 'unemployed', because we are self-employed. We are just seeing a dramatic income drop. Even with delivery, it is not going to get many of us through. I have actually been trying delivery, and I had to get bailed out by a friend to pay rent on time this month, despite being out there more than full time hours.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to realize the pickle we are in. Yes, you could do UberEATS, but that is a MUCH smaller market, and you have a ton of drivers competing for the same money, on top of the original Eats drivers, who used to work various other markets (nightlife, events, corporate transportation, airport, commuters, conventions etc). The whole point of this act including people like us was that it was supposed to extend (temporarily) unemployment to people experiencing that very thing. That would be like someone getting laid off from a high end restaurant due to covid, and them being denied because they could technically get a job at McDonalds.


Don't twist yourself into a pretzel. Get what you need and what they give you and carry on. Patience is a virtue and so is persistence the right way.

"*Gig, self-employed workers without pay records" *

There is no such thing. We have pay records up the wazoo. The writer knows nothing and is writing from out of his ass. We have bank deposit records. We have the copious pay statements being thrown at us. It is all there. Each one has exactly what is required. And if they ask for tax records they don't need you to have filed (but this is a good time to catch up with that and get the $1200) but make a Schedule C mock up showing your gross and expenses to determine your gross profit. Baddah bing.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

LADryver said:


> Don't twist yourself into a pretzel. Get what you need and what they give you and carry on. Patience is a virtue and so is persistence the right way.
> 
> "*Gig, self-employed workers without pay records" *
> 
> There is no such thing. We have pay records up the wazoo. The writer knows nothing and is writing from out of his ass. We have bank deposit records. We have the copious pay statements being thrown at us. It is all there. Each one has exactly what is required. And if they ask for tax records they don't need you to have filed (but this is a good time to catch up with that and get the $1200) but make a Schedule C mock up showing your gross and expenses to determine your gross profit. Baddah bing.


exactly. We have just as stringent pay records as anyone. Even our tips are tracked, as they are in app. Our records are actually more detailed than the average workers, as you could drill down to every single transaction, if you were that obsessive and see every single amount of money made, exactly for what, etc etc... We are documented up the wazoo.

IMHO, the guidance they are waiting on mostly is how to determine what our income is... If you have done this long enough to do your taxes at least once, you will know that determining your income, is not as straight forward as an employee on a w2. Do you go from gross before all deductions, do you go from the IRS taxable adjusted gross income? Do you apply only certain deductions and not others? They are simply not used to dealing with complex income situations that a business has for unemployment, as this has traditionally been just for traditional w2 employees.. where you can determine this in 2 seconds and be on your merry way.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> The whole point of this act including people like us was that it was supposed to extend (temporarily) unemployment to people experiencing that very thing. *That would be like someone getting laid off from a high end restaurant due to covid, and them being denied because they could technically get a job at McDonalds.* Yeah... you could, but this is suppose to hold you over, so you can resume your self-employment when this passes. If I lose my car, home, etc etc etc due to not being able to pay a bunch of back payments due to much lower income, I won't be able to resume my business on the other end. That is exactly WHY they did this act... they don't want the whole economy to come crashing down on the ass end of this crisis. That would not do well for their re-election. People don't tend to vote for the people who made them homeless and jobless in a depressed economy.


*this right here ^^^*


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

got a p said:


> this right here ^^^.


Weird that it tagged maxroyalty in that lol


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

K-pax said:


> exactly. We have just as stringent pay records as anyone. Even our tips are tracked, as they are in app. Our records are actually more detailed than the average workers, as you could drill down to every single transaction, if you were that obsessive and see every single amount of money made, exactly for what, etc etc... We are documented up the wazoo.
> 
> IMHO, the guidance they are waiting on mostly is how to determine what our income is... If you have done this long enough to do your taxes at least once, you will know that determining your income, is not as straight forward as an employee on a w2. Do you go from gross before all deductions, do you go from the IRS taxable adjusted gross income? Do you apply only certain deductions and not others? They are simply not used to dealing with complex income situations that a business has for unemployment, as this has traditionally been just for traditional w2 employees.. where you can determine this in 2 seconds and be on your merry way.


Take my educated insight for a start. Your business income does not relate to page 1 of the 1040. It only pertains to what you can exhibit of your Schedule C and all legal deductions that are associated with it. They will not compute it. That is your responsibility.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

K-pax said:


> Weird that it tagged maxroyalty in that lol


you got lost in translation sucka!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

LADryver said:


> Take my educated insight for a start. Your business income does not relate to page 1 of the 1040. It only pertains to what you can exhibit of your Schedule C and all legal deductions that are associated with it. They will not compute it. That is your responsibility.


The states (ours too) say they are waiting on federal guidance on how to determine our income. Some WA drivers have been already talking to the state agency about it and are getting some idea of what may be needed, but they are trying to get the official word, as well as beef up their ability to process it all, so that they can get the ball rolling.

The consensus amongst drivers in WA that I can tell is that it will probably be calculated before expenses (because, obviously, you will still have most of your expenses when on unemployment), but (obviously) after the cuts that Lyft and Uber take before we see it. We were told to start from the earnings amounts on our weekly statements. I keep very detailed records for tax purposes, so showing anything is not really something I'm worried about. I have had to show 1099s for state programs before, such as child care subsidies (can't afford $1,200 a month for day care). They went over my 1099s and were able to make a determination from those. They just need to know what the Federal government expects them to use for income, since this was federal legislation, even if it's implemented on a state level.



got a p said:


> you got lost in translation sucka!


Story of mah life!


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Get ready. None of you getting any monies baby.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

you sound happy about that...is it bc you don't drive FT or is it bc you didn't pay taxes? you're not qualified for covd unemployment so you wish that no-one could get it?

governments telling us to stay at home. we still have bills.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

..............
.
......
.
....
.


maxroyalty1 said:


> Get ready. None of you getting any monies baby.


What is wrong with you?


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> That's what I'm trying to figure out. I'm not quite sure on the wording. It says if you didn't pay federal taxes, you won't be able to apply. there's also a couple other things mentioned but there's no "or" or "and" used in the statement


is it PAID taxes or FILED taxes? Huge difference.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> how odd. I've seen no confirmation of the $600 and I have an approved ui claim for CAlif and still don't see it.





argyowl said:


> You're right. I've seen regular UI benefits approved but no mention of the $600/week.


This is why I said I think you guys got approved under the traditional unemployment. Not the expanded unemployment for Gig workers. First of all states don't even have it implemented and second of all , you don't see anything about the extra $600


got a p said:


> what if i paid a hefty rideshare tax for 2018 but havent yet filed my 2019 bc we got an extension? i still have my 1099 for last year from uber, and i guess i could print out my weekly income from uber for this year through march, or download the screen shots and send them over the internet?
> 
> if anyone has the current info i'd appreciate it. i've done the research before and you end up seeing all kinds of different answers from different sources.


 we don't know yet. We don't know anything because they're not telling us anything. I don't even think they know. Hence the fact they are waiting for further instructions from the federal government


K-pax said:


> and file taxes annually (don't you?).


 of course I do but clearly not everyone does based on the posts from this forum


K-pax said:


> I don't see why the amount of taxes that you pay would have anything to do with it, as there are plenty of w2 employees who get their taxes back in a return because their income is not high enough to owe the IRS anything.


I don't know either that's why I posted this article. It specifically says if you did not pay federal taxes you will not be able to apply. I am trying to figure out exactly what that means.

W2 workers who get a tax refund, get a refund because they paid too much into taxes throughout the year. You can adjust your tax deductions anytime you want. You control that. They're not getting a refund because their income isn't high enough to owe anything to the government. Everyone who makes over the set minimum has to pay taxes to the government and that set minimum is incredibly low. Someone mentioned $12,000 a year. I don't know what the actual limit is but it used to be as low as 5000



tonytone1908 said:


> is it PAID taxes or FILED taxes? Huge difference.


Exactly! And this is the whole reason posted this thread. The article specifically says, if you did not PAY federal taxes, you will not be able to apply.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> I don't think that guy necessarily meant you needed to have ALL the stuff perfectly in order, more that if you had NONE of it in order you're probably screwed.
> 
> A for instance might be a graphic artist that does contract work. They make $50K a year doing one off projects for people... Never enough to get 1099ed... And they pay no federal taxes on any of it. They can't prove anything, so they'd be screwed.
> 
> RS drivers have 1099s, other pay info from the apps/back end, and hopefully state/federal tax returns. I imagine between one or more of those sources of data, most states will approve stuff. You gotta keep in mind they're tripping over themselves to throw money at people right now because they don't want things to completely fall apart... You have 300K people literally starving with zero cash coming through the door in a city like NYC, Chicago, or LA and all of a sudden you might end up with rioting on your hands! They don't want that!


I remember in 2008 or 2007 not sure but I was laid off , everyone was getting laid off and they were so overwhelmed, it was pretty much auto approve, we will start asking questions later and then cut you off.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> The reason a lot of the states are telling gig workers to hold off on filing is because they are waiting for instructions from the federal government as to what documents we will need to provide to determine our payout. Makes sense. According to CNN the States are going to accept a lot of different kinds of records. However, getting to that point is going to be our biggest problem. If you did not pay federal taxes or or don't have pay stubs, you are not going to be able to even apply. Pay stub shouldn't be an issue. However how many drivers paid federal taxes?
> 
> View attachment 441410
> View attachment 441411
> ...


Those who didn't file a 2018 tax return will not get the $1,200 Stimulus payment either. Those payments start being distributed on April 9th.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Those who didn't file a 2018 tax return will not get the $1,200 Stimulus payment either. Those payments start being distributed on April 9th.


What if you were W2 all of 2018 but filed for extension?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Those who didn't file a 2018 tax return will not get the $1,200 Stimulus payment either. Those payments start being distributed on April 9th.





Alltel77 said:


> What if you were W2 all of 2018 but filed for extension?


Those who did not file in 2018 or 2019 yet will have to use it as a tax credit when you file 2020 taxes


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Those who did not file in 2018 or 2019 yet will have to use it as a tax credit when you file 2020 taxes


No. Just file. Then the payment will seperately come.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LADryver said:


> No. Just file. Then the payment will seperately come.


Are you talking about the unemployment? We were talking about the stimulus check


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Are you talking about the unemployment? We were talking about the stimulus check


Yes, the stimulus check. Don't imagine your own procedures.

I am turning off notifications. This board is stuck on stupid.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

If they have your bank account information on file from '18 or '19 taxes, it'll go direct deposit. Otherwise they'll mail out a check. If you did not file taxes either year, either file ASAP or or else take a tax credit next year when you file. We don't know for sure when the money is getting disbursed. I'm assuming as long as you get taxes filed by then you could get a check or direct deposit but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> If they have your bank account information on file from '18 or '19 taxes, it'll go direct deposit. Otherwise they'll mail out a check. If you did not file taxes either year, either file ASAP or or else take a tax credit next year when you file. We don't know for sure when the money is getting disbursed. I'm assuming as long as you get taxes filed by then you could get a check or direct deposit but I'm not 100% sure


AARP lobbied for those getting social security payments and railroad retirees. They will get the check deposited in whatever account their social security or government pension is deposited in even if they haven't filed taxes. This is a new change yet again.

https://www.aarp.org/money/taxes/in...=GDVUgdun7MQPCUuUZR4y1IbXk/ayA7bXfQ+QVyw3Faw=Quote: "*Editor's note: The IRS is in the process of developing procedures for the issuance of stimulus payments to Americans, as called for under the CARES Act. These procedures are evolving, and the IRS has not yet worked out all of the details. AARP is monitoring the IRS closely and will provide the latest information on stimulus payments as soon as it becomes available." *end quote


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> No, we won't qualify for that either because that funded is extremely limited compared to traditional unemployment. 98% of Uber drivers will not qualify for this because the money will run out. It's right there printed on the bill. Again, The disaster fund is EXTREMELY limited


Absolutely completely wrong. The only fund that is limited is the SBA business loan portion and congress has already said they will increase that fund as necessary.



Daisey77 said:


> If they have your bank account information on file from '18 or '19 taxes, it'll go direct deposit. Otherwise they'll mail out a check. If you did not file taxes either year, either file ASAP or or else take a tax credit next year when you file. We don't know for sure when the money is getting disbursed. I'm assuming as long as you get taxes filed by then you could get a check or direct deposit but I'm not 100% sure


You are talking about the $1200 stimulus checks not unemployment.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> If they have your bank account information on file from '18


Is this also the case if I paid TurboTax OUT of my 2018 refund? I guess the $1,200 would just hit that account?
It looks like in this scenario it passes through a bank in Santa Barbara first.
I'm probably overthinking it but was just curious.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Is this also the case if I paid TurboTax OUT of my 2018 refund? I guess the $1,200 would just hit that account?
> It looks like in this scenario it passes through a bank in Santa Barbara first.
> I'm probably overthinking it but was just curious.


IDK. . . that's I'm trying to figure out. They just keep saying if your bank account is on file. When you look more into that it States, tax refund, so I filed both years and obviously I owed both years to the federal government but got refunds on the state level. I did everything through TurboTax and this year the actually did it all in one step versus going in and doing Federal first and then going into the state section and doing State separately. On the federal forms there's no bank account information listed although I did pay my federal taxes through my bank account. On the state section of the forms there is my bank account information since I was supposed to get it a refund. Now what exactly does the federal government have access to? Just their own forms or everything that was filed together this year which would include access to my State forms with my bank account information? It's very irritating. They just talk about it like everyone gets a refund and don't elaborate outside of that perfect scenario


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> IDK. . . that's I'm trying to figure out. They just keep saying if your bank account is on file. When you look more into that it States, tax refund, so I filed both years and obviously I owed both years to the federal government but got refunds on the state level. I did everything through TurboTax and this year the actually did it all in one step versus going in and doing Federal first and then going into the state section and doing State separately. On the federal forms there's no bank account information listed although I did pay my federal taxes through my bank account. On the state section of the forms there is my bank account information since I was supposed to get it a refund. Now what exactly does the federal government have access to? Just their own forms or everything that was filed together this year which would include access to my State forms with my bank account information? It's very irritating. They just talk about it like everyone gets a refund and don't elaborate outside of that perfect scenario


Yeah I haven't received a clear answer.
I had a w2, rideshare and other situations in that particular year and just paid the TT fee out of my refund.
The refund hit my bank account (that is still active) but it passed through the SB bank first in order to deduct the $40 or whatever it was.
Can't figure out if that counts as "on file".
I've also moved since then haha
UGH


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rkozy said:


> Many W-2 workers have wages and don't pay taxes on them. If you are someone working part-time 15 hours a week as a greeter at Wal-Mart, you are earning a wage, but your tax liability is zero dollars because you didn't surpass the personal deduction (which is $12,000 for a single person) for earned income.
> 
> Tax burden -- what the IRS determines is self-employed profit -- and gross wages earned are two separate things. Uber submits how much in gross wages you earned to the IRS. That includes their platform fees, which are 100% deductible by the driver, and network mileage, which is also deductible.
> 
> Your tax burden is not your wages. Your gross amount earned on the Uber/Lyft platform IS WAGES. Qualifying deductions are not part of your wages. They are part of your tax burden.


All of this depends on the state. When I was laid off from my regular job I was doing Uber part time. I applied for unemployment and was given it with the caveat I could only earn up to $120 or so without my payment being reduced. On the official website for Texas it addressed self employment and specifically stated "profit from self employment". I had to fill out a form each week detailing the jobs I'd applied for and any income received, including profit from self employment. Of course after the mileage deduction I made out ok. I was a bit disappointed when I got a job offer within 6 weeks.

FYI I did confirm all this in a recorded phone call just in case, but the website clearly stated profit, so I wasn't too worried.

Other states use gross, not profit. So you need to read how they determine it. TX has a system that looks at income from I think 4 quarters but one before the one you're in. So if you're laid off in April it goes by Jan thru Dec of the previous year. What you made last week doesn't matter. Your current income (if any) only matters once you're getting UI.



Daisey77 said:


> IDK. . . that's I'm trying to figure out. They just keep saying if your bank account is on file. When you look more into that it States, tax refund, so I filed both years and obviously I owed both years to the federal government but got refunds on the state level. I did everything through TurboTax and this year the actually did it all in one step versus going in and doing Federal first and then going into the state section and doing State separately. On the federal forms there's no bank account information listed although I did pay my federal taxes through my bank account. On the state section of the forms there is my bank account information since I was supposed to get it a refund. Now what exactly does the federal government have access to? Just their own forms or everything that was filed together this year which would include access to my State forms with my bank account information? It's very irritating. They just talk about it like everyone gets a refund and don't elaborate outside of that perfect scenario


I'm wondering that too. I owed and they have my banking info from that end, but does it work in that direction?

I just filed 2019 and told them to take what I owe in July, so you'd think they have it.

No state taxes here.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All of this depends on the state. When I was laid off from my regular job I was doing Uber part time. I applied for unemployment and was given it with the caveat I could only earn up to $120 or so without my payment being reduced. On the official website for Texas it addressed self employment and specifically stated "profit from self employment". I had to fill out a form each week detailing the jobs I'd applied for and any income received, including profit from self employment. Of course after the mileage deduction I made out ok. I was a bit disappointed when I got a job offer within 6 weeks.
> 
> FYI I did confirm all this in a recorded phone call just in case, but the website clearly stated profit, so I wasn't too worried.
> 
> ...


You would think and we would hope but the terminology "tax refund" makes me very skeptical. Who would have thunk tax refund would cause such anxiety &#129318;


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Many W-2 workers have wages and don't pay taxes on them. If you are someone working part-time 15 hours a week as a greeter at Wal-Mart, you are earning a wage, but your tax liability is zero dollars because you didn't surpass the personal deduction (which is $12,000 for a single person) for earned income.
> 
> Tax burden -- what the IRS determines is self-employed profit -- and gross wages earned are two separate things. Uber submits how much in gross wages you earned to the IRS. That includes their platform fees, which are 100% deductible by the driver, and network mileage, which is also deductible.
> 
> Your tax burden is not your wages. Your gross amount earned on the Uber/Lyft platform IS WAGES. Qualifying deductions are not part of your wages. They are part of your tax burden.


This is correct except that Uber drivers don't earn "wages". It is self-employment income. Also, don't forget that everyone is liable for FICA, whether you have zero income tax liability or not.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Ugh so were you a wash on your taxes? You didn't owe or get a refund?
> 
> 
> OMG here we go again. Yes you can and I'm not going to argue with you about it anymore. I'm not the one that's quitting to collect. I'm working my ass off right now just to keep a roof over my head. so take your BS somewhere else


AMEM...I pay no Fed taxes
I have an exclusive vehicle for Uber driving
I have a personal vehicle
I drive 128,000 miles each year



TheSuperUber said:


> AMEM...I pay no Fed taxes
> I have an exclusive vehicle for Uber driving
> I have a personal vehicle
> I drive 128,000 miles each year


Yes


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Why would any driver owe taxes? 7 years ago when the California rate was $2.45 mile we were collecting $ 1.96 a mile 
Guarantees were $50 an hour just for being logged on, Drivers still didn't earn enough to owe taxes. Using your vehicle full time provides a minimum $30,000 write off per year and you only need one car. Many in No. CA are ruining their car for 60 cents a (trip) mile at current driver rates. I don't see how any driver could possibly owe taxes when we are paid 70 percent less than in 2013. What do I know when accepting less than 10% of requests for over 3 years now
Rideshare is the only job in the world where there is never a raise, experience (seniority, time on the job) has no value and the lower your IQ the better



Jenga said:


> This is correct except that Uber drivers don't earn "wages". It is self-employment income. Also, don't forget that everyone is liable for FICA, whether you have zero income tax liability or not.


Gross income after Uber inflation ( fees, tolls, airport) $ 55000
net income $40,000
How much FICA would a rideshare driver owe on an opertating loss of $400.? 
If your loss was over $ 4,000 is FICA the same?

I bet you don't take your SS at age 62 an invest it cuz everbody does the smart thing and waits

.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

I had to file for Indiana's UI twice before they sent me a PUA application. The first instructions were for the Claimant to file for regular State DWD UI, then on the 4/23/20 there was suppose to be a Federal Covid-19 Application to be filed. Well, I did not get my Federal PUA APP until today, I was notified by E-Mail. So, it's done, lets see if there are more Hoops for this Tiger to jump through..

will I get money from the FEDS?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


> I had to file for Indiana's UI twice before they sent me a PUA application. The first instructions were for the Claimant to file for regular State DWD UI, then on the 4/23/20 there was suppose to be a Federal Covid-19 Application to be filed. Well, I did not get my Federal PUA APP until today, I was notified by E-Mail. So, it's done, lets see if there are more Hoops for this Tiger to jump through..
> 
> will I get money from the FEDS?


If you're approved for PUA, you automatically get FPUC


----------



## Protea (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm sure we all know at least one person that doesn't pay any taxes. Ok, I get it, you are saving some money, and you aren't spending your precious time on checks and everything. On the other hand, I can't understand their irresponsibility. We live in 2022, and we have it all digitalized now. You can find websites for a paystub maker all over the internet. Also, if you don't pay taxes now, you risk getting caught one day and paying a massive fine that will cover years of your tax dept. That's why I think it's better to pay taxes than run away from it.


----------

